# thinking about bees



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I have always had a desire to keep bees , i just have not followed through. I have several books about it and have read them all. next saturday they are hosting a class on beekeeping and building a bee box. I have to call on monday and sign up. Guess I will give it a try.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome almost new Beek (Bee Keeper)! Insects sure are different than pets or livestock but bee keeping is really fascinating. I didn't start until I was 60 and I wish I'd always done it,I love it so much. Tons to learn and the particular colonies we Have teach us more. Going on year 3 and lovin it. I hope you do too!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I did it today. Signed up for the class this saturday at 10:00..


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Once again life got in the way. I was called into work on saturday,1st time in over a year. Had to miss the class. Will keep on the look out for another chance to attend


----------

